
Note to self – never give up on your dreams - MatthewBF
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HOol4Jw1uMgIxc8hj23Fx0H_mPAo_a67JcdRt_hJM3M/edit?usp=sharing
======
timwilder
“Note to self” Is a good prefix. For many people there are numerous possible
paths to success and flexibility + adaptation is the key to happiness, while
failing quickly is a crucial intermediate step.

Choosing to go all in on one is a personal choice that is going to be a poor
fit in tons of cases.

~~~
agustif
All self-help should come with the prefix, as in 'this worked for me, may work
for you or others, or not'

------
zalkota
Does opening this google doc give the owner my email address?

------
wrnr
Note to people publishing with google doc: It's not possible to use text-to-
speeach software when google does not allow access to the select and copy
buffer.

------
ricardobeat
I'm impressed by the polish of the website and the product for a one-man
operation. Congrats!

------
vasergen
congratulation, can you share how you made money from this?

~~~
ricardobeat
I'm also curious - he mentions that the trigger for this note was someone
becoming a paid subscriber, but I could not find that option in partizion.io
or any other web presence.

EDIT: found out, after installing the extension, there is a 'Subscribe to PRO'
option. Costs $6/month or $48/year and unlocks unlimited workspaces.

------
arielm
This is a great reminder that ultimately only you know what _you_ want.

Don’t let anyone else discourage you by pretending they know what you want.
They don’t.

------
koalala
have you considered advertising your product via ppc for example? it can be an
effective way of getting more customers if properly done

------
meh2frdf
Actually looks really useful plugin too!

------
blkhndobj
thank you so much.

------
blkhndobj
thank you so much

